# customizing my 704z need gold spool:)



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok well it's fall and ive got my old 704z torn down to the bare. Im doing the drilling and usual customs folks do on their z series. Here's my dilemma though. Ive got the old black spool and ive got a 706z gold spool ill trade straight up for a gold 704 spool.Ive also got a few questions about painting these oldies.

1) whats the best way to strip paint on these (chemical,sanding or blasting)?

2) whats a good prep method for the aluminum prior to paint?

3) should I do powdercoating, auto paint or rattle cans?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a gold 704 spool.

I like blasting, but with something less aggressive than sand.

Depends on the paint. Follow directions closely for product used.

Duracoat has worked well for me. Would love to try powder coating if I could find someone reasonable.

[email protected]


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well hows the duracoat work and what prep is involved? Im taking it to bare aluminum. On that spool would you do a trade? Spool for spool? I can get in touch by phone tomorrow. I qould be willing to send that spool to you priority mail.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

A gunsmith does my Duracoating. I'll send you a couple of pics tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds good, let me know what you decide about the spool as that would be the icing on the cake for my rebuild. And my phone number is 850 691 9273.

before I forget there is a guy on Craigslist in Port St Joe by the name of hobie and he is a powder coater.I've seen some of his work on Photobucket and his Craigslist ad.everything I seen has been top notch work, I think his business is southeastern powder coating might want to check it out. I think the only thing about powder coating that I'm afraid to venture into you is that you lose a lot of clearance in the places that you don't need to lose the clearance and there will be a lot of sanding out the powder coating and that's time consuming when you want to get a reel back together.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll definitely trade if you want it. 

I've heard the same thing about powder coating, but can't imagine the build-up is any more than Duracoat. I'd just have to see it I guess. 

Do you get pics on your phone?


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Will definitely contact you in the morning and Will send pics of that spool. I do get pics on my phone.once again thank you!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Do NOT use rattle can


----------

